# Equafleece... how weatherproof are they?



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

...........


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

As I understand it, Equafleece make the Hotterdog fleeces for wholesale, so I assume they are made from the same fleece! 

Breeze's Equafleece keeps her dry in light rain and when she gallops through waterlogged fields (a favourite activity) but it's not been tested in heavy rain as she won't go out in it. Mud mostly stays on the surface and I've not known it to rub or irritate, but her fur is quite thick so that could be part of it.

ETA Breeze has one of the tankies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

One word - awesome. Kenzie has an equafleece *cough-or three-cough* and it's the only thing I take her out in in winter. As she's so low to the ground, the tummy of it gets completely soaked (as in, you can wring the water out) but she stays completely dry under it. She's been out in some pretty heavy rain in it and again, completely dry.

And they're really light and flexible too, not bulky at all.

I love them so much I don't even mind paying their exorbatent overseas postage prices


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Scamp fell in a pond wearing his - he wasn't in there long, but dry as a bone underneath! It's not a very good photo, but you should be able to see a very wet head and bum but dry body.

I've never taken one off after a downpour and had a soggy dog, except when it's got thin underneath him (silly short legs).


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Loki has a 'horseblanket' of theirs, and the girls have jumpers. All of them are great. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Equafleece are fantastic even in pretty heavy rain and deep snow.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lexi had one and I (and she) love it it keeps her warm and dry in rain and snow. According to the sales woman they can do up to 20miles in torrential rain and still stay dry. Lexi wore hers through all the bad snow and it lived up to expectations!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Sold!! Thanks guys, sounds like Equafleece is the jumper for my little man. I'll get one ordered.. and maybe one for my big wimp Rufus too


The hardest part is choosing a colour! (Which is why Kenzie has 3!)


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Chester has a hotterdog fleece and an equafleece, the equafleece are of much better quality. Suppose it's a case of you pay for what you get 

The Equafleece keeps him lovely a dry when walking in the wet grass etc.


Just adding that another good thing about them is put them in the washer and they come out almost dry , Chesters has been washed and washed and still looks like new.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

I have an equafleece neck warmer (for me, not Kenzie) too and it's soooo soft and warm


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Aquamarine is a nice colour 

Chester has a black one and a mulberry one . Would also like a pine green one for him, but I bet wait as I'm trying to convince the OH he needs a hurrta coat for this winter


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

might have to get one for my new boy , he was shivering in light drizzle the other day bless him :tongue_smilie:


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I got Inca an Equafleece polar neck coat for her 12th birthday this last March and have been very happy with it. I thas high viz stripes on back too.


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

ive looked at equafleeces for all of my lot. asbo and daphni are going to have the overall type ones i think, and roxi just the coat one, to have on her after shes been worked or a hard run etc.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Equafleece fleeces are not waterproof. I use Gillrugs.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

cant figure out what size i would need for mine  he is about 4kg chinese crested ... i tried using the size calculator thing on the website but it got confused lol


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I'm not sure either... he's a bit of a funny size. He's longish but very slender. I think i'll give them a call on Monday as apparently they're quite helpful with sizing advice.


loki looks a similar size to freddie , would you mind letting me know what they say please  , he definatly needs something he was shivering sitting still on a walk yesterday bless him


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

The lady is very helpful and has a FB group too. I like the tankies too. I want the bright pink one for Inca! ..but then I wanted xmassy jumpers for them too just for their photo's under the tree at xmas so might just get hotterdog cheap off ebay for that..one red, one green ....nice xmassy colours to match the tree..lol!


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Bless him.. i'm a little unsure about winter walks with Freddie as it must be very cold for him. He might need a couple of layers... or maybe he'll surprise me and will be fine
> 
> I'll let you know what they say.


thanks  , 
the only one we have that fits him is this that we got for scruffy last year but its not really waterproof Norwegian Dog Pullover. Free P&P on orders £25+ at zooplus! , might have to get them matching coats for winter


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I found this site she does them for bigger dogs too and there's a charity day.. xmas jumper day to raise money for ..erm.. save the children or something i think?

Christmas Jumpers by Woolly Babs - Dog Christmas Jumper Rudolph Reindeer

also got easter, and Halloween ones! :lol:


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I think I might purchase my two equafleeces  Finlay would have mulberry I think, but not sure about willow!! I love buying new things for them


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

lotlot said:


> I think I might purchase my two equafleeces  Finlay would have mulberry I think, but not sure about willow!! I love buying new things for them


Me too! and i see some lovely pink stuff for little princesses but I look at XL only to find back length is only 14-16! ..thats now what I call extra large...EXTRA Large dog is like great dane or something!!

Inca is 24" back so hard to find really nice stuff for her, until I found forest fleeces!

Sometimes I wish I'd got a smaller dog so she could have a full little wardrobe of pink!!! :lol:


----------

